# Side Compact Door Window



## stump6709 (May 26, 2014)

Good morning outbackers 1st time in our 21rs Outback Simply live it but am looking fir reolacement for side bunk door window my son accidently shattered it this weekend any help


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I has a lacrosse ball go thru one of the windows in our Outback. The dealer wanted $300 just for the window, and were offering to install it for another $200. I went to a local glass shop. He replace the window that day with regular glass to keep the elements out, and made a template to have some tempered glass made. Had the new window a week later and only spent $50.


----------

